# Some randoms of Gemma today.



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I walk like a big girl now (most of the time)!










Wat did you say? CHEESE???










I wub sticks.



















DIS STICK SO GUD!



















Hey, gimme back my stick!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hehe, what a cutie pie. :love2:

So the walks have gotten more successful?


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I love seeing pics of Gemma! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LOVE IT! She is too cute!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Always a joy to look at!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

It's funny how much they love sticks. We think, yuck nasty. They think, mmmm, yummy.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

She is far too cute!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I loive the dis stix so good pictures. Those made me giggle. She is such a beauty.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Hehe, what a cutie pie. :love2:
> 
> So the walks have gotten more successful?


Yes, she has gotten much better on her walks. Today she was leading the way most of the time when she used to be trailing behind me and stopping every minute. She still has her off days where she just parks her butt and won't move for 5 minutes at a time, then take a few steps and repeat, but overall she is improving every day.  She even saw some dogs in front of us today and then she got REALLY excited and starting walking like a pro. I think we need a dog to walk in front of us every time and she would walk a mile chasing after them, lol.



4bsingreece said:


> I love seeing pics of Gemma! Thanks for sharing


You're welcome! I take them to share with you guys because I know how much I love seeing all of the pups here, so I'm glad you like seeing her.  We need some more of Chloe!



Huly said:


> LOVE IT! She is too cute!


Hehe, thank you!



Kalisee said:


> Always a joy to look at!


Glad you enjoy her pictures. 



Finn said:


> It's funny how much they love sticks. We think, yuck nasty. They think, mmmm, yummy.


That goes for pretty much everything with Gemma. Anything I find nasty, like sticks, dried leaves, lint, her own poop (ew), she loves, and anything I think would taste awesome to her, like ZP and special treats, she hates, lol.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

LaceyBlue said:


> She is far too cute!


Thank you! 



KritterMom said:


> I loive the dis stix so good pictures. Those made me giggle. She is such a beauty.


Gemma is happy to make you laugh!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL cute pics...that last one cracked me up!!! What a doll she is!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

She's so adorable!!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Gemma has the most beautiful little short nose! Neither of mine do and everytime I see a picture of her I notice it again. I would love to plant a kiss on the end of that cute little snout, so since I can't, you will have to do it for me!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is such a little doll! Love the expressions!


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I think Gemma is just gorgeous! I love her harness too!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

lynx8456 said:


> LOL cute pics...that last one cracked me up!!! What a doll she is!


Hehe, thank you. She was coming after me after I took her stick away because I wanted a picture of her without the stick, lol.



Missygal said:


> She's so adorable!!


Thank you! 



MiniGrace said:


> Gemma has the most beautiful little short nose! Neither of mine do and everytime I see a picture of her I notice it again. I would love to plant a kiss on the end of that cute little snout, so since I can't, you will have to do it for me!


Aw, thank you, Terri. Her nose is so short. I should measure it sometime to see how short it is. It's really wide, too. It kind of makes her resemble a Pug, lol. I will give her nose lots of kisses for you. 



jesuschick said:


> She is such a little doll! Love the expressions!


Thank you, Karen. She's always full of expressions for the camera. I think she actually understands what the camera is or at least that she's supposed to look at it because she always poses nice when I point it at her. I love the little thing your Ruby does when you point the camera at her. That is way too cute.



ChiMama5 said:


> She is absolutely adorable!!


Thank you!



Buildthemskywards said:


> I think Gemma is just gorgeous! I love her harness too!


Thank you! Her harness is from Park Avenue. It's the only harness that would fit her because she's so small and pulls her legs up into the vest kinds. It's a great harness. I recommend them!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

She is so adorable in her little bow harness


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

These pics made my day! She's so beautiful.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

QUOTE=LittleGemma:

Her nose is so short. I should measure it sometime to see how short it is. It's really wide, too. It kind of makes her resemble a Pug, lol. I will give her nose lots of kisses for you. 



LOL!!! Look at this thread!!! And measure that little munchkin. HA! 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-questions/58501-lengths-muzzles.html


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

OzChi said:


> She is so adorable in her little bow harness


Thank you. She looks so cute in it even though she still hates it, lol.



Brodysmom said:


> These pics made my day! She's so beautiful.


You made my day by saying that! Thank you.  I tell her she's the "pwettiest wittle girl" all the time!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> QUOTE=LittleGemma:
> 
> Her nose is so short. I should measure it sometime to see how short it is. It's really wide, too. It kind of makes her resemble a Pug, lol. I will give her nose lots of kisses for you.
> 
> ...


Oh! I'm going to have to bring back some thread revival there!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw, sweet little Gemma. I love how easy it is to make a dog happy.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I loved me some Gemma! So glad you posted pictures, I adore watching her grow up. And Toby loves seeing his long distance girlfriend!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Gemma is such a little cutie. I am a fan of that harness too- I keep going to their website but have not made the plunge yet. That picture of her chewing the stick made me smile!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Aw, sweet little Gemma. I love how easy it is to make a dog happy.


I know, right? Just throw 'em a stick or a leaf and you feel like you're the best mommy in the world for making them so ecstatic! Lol!



pupluv168 said:


> I loved me some Gemma! So glad you posted pictures, I adore watching her grow up. And Toby loves seeing his long distance girlfriend!


LOL! Gemma loooooves seeing Toby, too.  Omg, it would be so cute for them to meet someday when I come back to the States for a visit, lol. I'm sure it would be true love at first sight.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> Gemma is such a little cutie. I am a fan of that harness too- I keep going to their website but have not made the plunge yet. That picture of her chewing the stick made me smile!


Oh, Park Avenue harnesses are SO worth it! They're so inexpensive too for the quality and cute design. I highly recommend them.

Glad you like the pictures of her with the stick.  She was loving that thing so much! As you can see, she went after me when I took it away, lol.


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

She is so pretty,I want a female so bad...lol and Odie could use a play buddy


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

just cindy said:


> She is so pretty,I want a female so bad...lol and Odie could use a play buddy


Thank you!  I had to have a girl. I saw a lot of adorable boys when I was puppy searching, but I was set on a shorthair female!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Gemma is too cute!!! 

I'm going to order a Park Avenue harness for my little guy too. What type is Gemma's? I was thinking of getting the adjustable with velcro for Percy.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

What an adorable little muffin she is! her pics are always sooo cute!
I love love love her harness, I need to get about buying some of those for my guys!


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Gemma pictures just make me squeal  She's too cute for her own good!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Gemma is an absolute little darling! I love Gemma pictures. I love Lulu's Park Avenue harness also. I don't know if SHE likes it, but she is getting better and better at walking. I have to agree, it is a great harness for the money--fits great and is easy to get on and off and I bought the matching leash for my harness.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

BlueJax said:


> Gemma is too cute!!!
> 
> I'm going to order a Park Avenue harness for my little guy too. What type is Gemma's? I was thinking of getting the adjustable with velcro for Percy.


Thank you!

That's the same kind Gemma has. When I bought it for her, her neck measured 6.5 inches and her chest measured 9inches, and the 9inch adjustable fit perfectly on the smallest setting. She has plenty of room to grow into it too so I think it's going to last her forever. Really great value for the money.

Hers is also the interchange-a-bow style so I can change the bow on the back when I want a new look for her. It's fun! 



KittyD said:


> What an adorable little muffin she is! her pics are always sooo cute!
> I love love love her harness, I need to get about buying some of those for my guys!


Aw, thank you, Kitty!  You totally should get a couple Park Avenue harnesses. They are awesome! Best harness I've used, no doubt. They're especially great for the really small little guys, like yours.



pastel said:


> Gemma pictures just make me squeal  She's too cute for her own good!


Haha, thank you! 



lulu'smom said:


> Gemma is an absolute little darling! I love Gemma pictures. I love Lulu's Park Avenue harness also. I don't know if SHE likes it, but she is getting better and better at walking. I have to agree, it is a great harness for the money--fits great and is easy to get on and off and I bought the matching leash for my harness.


I'm glad you enjoy her pictures. I pretty much just take them to post here for everyone to enjoy since you've all said you like seeing her.  Haha, Gemma does not like her harness when I put it on. She knows the word "harness" and as soon as I ask if she wants to put her harness on, her ears go back and she slinks away to a corner in the couch and tries to hide. But once she gets outside, she's totally fine.  Not sure why she hasn't associated her harness with a piece of cheese and going outside yet. She's a goof!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

...so when are you getting a second:angel13: ?


You know they are like potato chips, you can't just have one.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> ...so when are you getting a second:angel13: ?
> 
> 
> You know they are like potato chips, you can't just have one.


LS, tell me about it! I'm still on the hunt for my princess girl  

Caitlin, I think that you should get a boy and I'll get a girl. Then our babies can double date! Also, where in the states will you be when you come to visit? I'm in North Carolina starting July 30.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> ...so when are you getting a second:angel13: ?
> 
> 
> You know they are like potato chips, you can't just have one.


Oh gosh, don't remind me! I want another so bad already, lol. Financially, we should wait, though. The initial cost of a Chi puppy is so expensive here, plus the vet bills here are insanely high as well. We need to make sure we can continue to afford everything that Gemma needs before we bring in an addition. 



pupluv168 said:


> LS, tell me about it! I'm still on the hunt for my princess girl
> 
> Caitlin, I think that you should get a boy and I'll get a girl. Then our babies can double date! Also, where in the states will you be when you come to visit? I'm in North Carolina starting July 30.


You'll find her! It took me a while to find Gemma, but I knew she was out there for me somewhere!

I do want a boy next! I would probably name him Walter, lol. I just think that name sounds so cute and funny for a Chi.

I will be in Massachusetts when I come for a visit. I probably won't be visiting until around the holidays, though. My mom wants to fly me back home for Christmas.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Smart girl Caitlin.  I totally understand. You are right. 

In that case you better post more pictures of Gemma, because it's never enough for me!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!! Gosh, I just love her! That last picture ... makes me giggle every time I look at it! Too cute!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Smart girl Caitlin.  I totally understand. You are right.
> 
> In that case you better post more pictures of Gemma, because it's never enough for me!


I will try to post more! I always forget to carry my camera around with me.



rms3402 said:


> A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!! Gosh, I just love her! That last picture ... makes me giggle every time I look at it! Too cute!!


I love that picture, too! It still makes me laugh. She really wanted her stick back.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What camera do you use? The quality is great.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> What camera do you use? The quality is great.


Are you serious? I HATE this camera! It's a Canon Powershot SD790IS. Apparently it's a $400 camera (it was a Christmas present a few years ago), but I think it's terrible. Maybe I just don't know how to use it properly.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Are you serious? I HATE this camera! It's a Canon Powershot SD790IS. Apparently it's a $400 camera (it was a Christmas present a few years ago), but I think it's terrible. Maybe I just don't know how to use it properly.



Caitlin, you should see what I'm using, you would cry! lol It cost 50$ ages ago,
the screen is now permanently black so you can't see what you are taking a
picture of and the battery department never closes so you have to hold it
closed while taking a photo, your thumb goes numb! haha It won't take action
shots at all, the subjects just end up looking like strange creatures out of a
horror film. Yet I can't live without that piece of junk. I love capturing my pups.

You do a good job with yours, I never would have thought you were unhappy
with it, your pictures are always so crisp.


----------



## Corkymom (Jul 16, 2012)

Just tooooo cute for words.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Caitlin, you should see what I'm using, you would cry! lol It cost 50$ ages ago,
> the screen is now permanently black so you can't see what you are taking a
> picture of and the battery department never closes so you have to hold it
> closed while taking a photo, your thumb goes numb! haha It won't take action
> ...


Lol! Omg, I'd go crazy! Well thank you. I'm never pleased with my pictures. Sometimes it can take a really good one, but most the time it's blurry. I feel like I have the settings wrong or something. I should probably look it up online.



Corkymom said:


> Just tooooo cute for words.


Thank you!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have to agree with LS, your pictures are always great. I think part of it is you have a semi-cooperative subject. Toby doesn't like the camera when he is awake. Only when he is sleepy...


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I have to agree with LS, your pictures are always great. I think part of it is you have a semi-cooperative subject. Toby doesn't like the camera when he is awake. Only when he is sleepy...


Lol, Gemma likes the camera. I tell her she's such a pretty girl and she just stares at me. My little model.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

aw! Gemma is growing up nicely!! She's so cute.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I don't think it would be possible to take a bad picture of Gemma...she really is gorgeous... and if only you could get her and Toby together..then you would have the perfect couple ( Brody would also make a perfect play mate but he is just a bit mature for her )...


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

teetee said:


> aw! Gemma is growing up nicely!! She's so cute.


Thank you! She's becoming quite a little lady. 



nabi said:


> I don't think it would be possible to take a bad picture of Gemma...she really is gorgeous... and if only you could get her and Toby together..then you would have the perfect couple ( Brody would also make a perfect play mate but he is just a bit mature for her )...


LOL, I just don't post the bad ones! She has her crazy faces, lol. Toby and her would make the sweetest pair. I wish they could meet! Lol, yes, Brody is just a tad too old for Gemma.


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

Gemma is something else! So cute! She looks adorable in her pretty harness!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Such a lovely girl x


----------

